# Cute doggie sweater :)



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

I taught myself to crochet these cute little sweaters for my babies!


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

Beautiful work, I wish I was that crafty!


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Oh wow, those are great! I tried to crochet a sweater for Lion, but it turned out wayy too small.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Getting the size right seems to be the hardest part, I was really happy that the last one fit perfectly


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

That's a cute sweater, good job!! And it looks great on her!


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

hershey109 said:


> That's a cute sweater, good job!! And it looks great on her!


Thank you so much! She doesn't like wearing clothes too much, she always seems to squirm out of them. Bitsy, my other girl actually puts her head and arms into the holes when i put her shirts/sweaters on!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Very talented and darling little model!!


----------

